# New Cumberland Dam -- W.V Side Saugers/Walleyes



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Has anyone made the long walk over there yet? It should be heating up in the next few weeks. I'm going to try to make it over next weekend. P.M me and maybe we can hook up.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

i 'm going there tommorow in the boat. going for walleye and sauger. if its slow we may try for some blue cats. i'll post sunday night. wallydvr


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

where do you park over there by that brick plant(i think thats what it is)I went to that school at the top of the hill for a CDL and thought about fishing that side but wasn't sure


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

That is exactly where guys park, by the brick plant. I thinkit's still quite a hike from there to the wall though. I'm originally from Steubenville and would always wonder how those guys got over there. I could seem them fishing from the Ohio side as you drive through Empire and Stratton. i would think you would get into a ton of white bass/ wipers too, wouldn't you?

Austin, did they get the hole fixed in the Highlandtown dam? I missed out on fishing H-town last year since it was so low. I was afraid I would get stuck in the mud below the ramp. Do they mind you loading your boat with your big motor at H-Town?

Eric


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

We park by the brick plant and walk down the tracks to get to the dam, you can also come in the other way (by the backwaters) and walk along the tracks that way to. both are about a mile walk.

They fixed the hole and it filled up within a few weeks. We got to fish it a few times last summer after it was fixed. The ramps are kind of bad though, we usualy fire up the big motor to put it back on the trailer.


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

Austin,

Thanks for the info on H-town. I'm sure there will come a weekend whenI'll be home with the boat and head up there to fish it. 

Eric


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

anytime bud, P.M me before you go out maybe we can hook up


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

Will do, Austin. I usually make it home once a month or so. I'd also like to do some fishing on the big river so I can start getting used to that as well. I never fished from a boat ont he river more less taken my boat out there. I'll keep you posted.

Eric


----------

